# Weed Eater Fuel line replacement



## Luke0927 (May 9, 2011)

Question for you folks... I have a John Deere weed eater that the "grommet" (what I'd call it) its rubber plugs into the fuel tank and then your rubber line runs up to the carb...I guess the gas finally ate it away it basically disintegrated, is that a piece I should be able to pick up at ACE or Tractors supply, HD or some where like that?


----------



## testdepth (May 9, 2011)

I'd say check with Lowes, they have kits for making those kinds of minor repairs.  You could also go to your local automotive store and see if they have fuel line that will fit.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 9, 2011)

Is it this piece?

If so, it is from an Echo weedeater.  You can pick them up for less than a dollar at your local echo dealer.

Last year, I had to replace mine, along with the fuel tank and lines.  The wonders of Ethanol


----------



## rjcruiser (May 9, 2011)

Should've added that the size is about the size of your pinky.  And the three holes are for the fuel going to the carb, the return line and the ventilation line.  You could always plug one if yours has just two holes.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 9, 2011)

no this one has a nipple that pops down in the fuel tank then a nipple that sticks out that the fuel line slides over


----------



## NOYDB (May 9, 2011)

I know Tractor Supply usually stocks a kit. The fuel line used in some WE are NOT standard automotive lines.

If you're going to dismantle things that far to replace that, repace all the lines at the same time and get it over with.


----------



## NOYDB (May 9, 2011)

Model # ?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 9, 2011)

You can buy gas hose for about $1 per foot at the local small engine repair place.  Go ahead and get a new fuel filter for inside the tank.  Running the new hose and filter through the tank isn't easy.   I use a pair of 9" forceps, but you may be able to get at it with a pair of long nosed needle nose pliers.  If you have problems or it won't run because the broken down hose has gone through the carburetor, bring it to me and I'll fix it while you wait.


----------



## DBM78 (May 9, 2011)

I saw they carry a new product at Home Depot called ethanol shield its a small bottle $3.00 that will treat 5 gallons. Haven't heard anything bad about it just haven't used it myself.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 9, 2011)

There is a John Deere parts place off Windward and hwy 9!


----------



## Luke0927 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Shakey I work off Windward about every day, is it over by Lowes?

Its a John Deere S1400...Now that I look at it close and knocked the fuel filter out looks like its just he line that attaches to the fuel filter that rotted away.  So I should just be able to get a geniric fuel filter (I would think there all about the same for a weed eater right) then re attach with new line....I see were it looks like it could be tricky to get the nipple popped back through the line to the filter.


See pic attached.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 9, 2011)

Luke0927 said:


> Thanks Shakey I work off Windward about every day, is it over by Lowes?
> 
> Its a John Deere S1400...Now that I look at it close and knocked the fuel filter out looks like its just he line that attaches to the fuel filter that rotted away.  So I should just be able to get a geniric fuel filter (I would think there all about the same for a weed eater right) then re attach with new line....I see were it looks like it could be tricky to get the nipple popped back through the line to the filter.
> 
> See pic attached.



Its on the same side of the rd as Taco Mac!


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 9, 2011)

I had to buy a gas tank and all those parts came in it assembled!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 9, 2011)

Generic fuel filter and new gas line is all you need.  I would replace that short black hose and the white coupling as well.  You should be able to just slip it off the brass tube on the side of the carburetor.

1.  Cut the gas line longer than needed and slice one end at an angle.  
2.  Feed it into the gas tank from the outside.  
3.  Keep pushing it in until you can get hold of it with your fingers or plyers from inside the tank.  
4.  Pull the end of the new gas line all the way out the fuel fill spout, cut it flush, and insert filter.
5.  Pull on the opposite end of the new gas line from the filter until you have about 1.5-2" of gas line and filter inside the tank.
6.  Determine how much gas line is needed to connect up to the brass tube and cut off the excess, leaving just a bit of slack.
7.  Attach the gas line to the brass tube.  If the tube is too long, push the excess into the tank or shorten it just a bit.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks folks I appreciate it!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 10, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> I had to buy a gas tank and all those parts came in it assembled!



Might be worth the extra $10 in expense to do this.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 10, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Might be worth the extra $10 in expense to do this.



Haven't priced gas tank assemblies, but if you can get a new tank for less than $20, it might be worth it to avoid the hassle of running a new gas line and filter through the old tank, especially if you don't have the right tools.


----------



## rayjay (May 12, 2011)

On some brands there is 2 different sizes of fuel lines.


----------



## Luke0927 (May 12, 2011)

The john deere place in alpharetta has closed or moved....I pulled the fuel line to the filter and the primer bulb and they were the same...when to the small engine shop got line and filter for $8 and swapped it out.  

Appreciate the help!


----------

